# looking for my daughters first car



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

hi guys,looking for a first car for my daughter ,i was thinking about a vw lupo or similar .around £1000 budget to spent ,anyone know of something for sale not too far away from me 
thanks 
regards stevie


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Get on flea bay doing distance search and the Autotrader...:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Black Magic Detail said:


> hi guys,looking for a first car for my daughter ,i was thinking about a vw lupo or similar .around £1000 budget to spent ,anyone know of something for sale not too far away from me
> thanks
> regards stevie


Seat Arosa, my bro just got one for my niece for under £1k 'V' reg with low mileage :thumb:


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Im assuming your daughter is a teenager so insurance will come at a premium, I would suggest searching outside the box and avoid your 'typical 1st car' choices such as polo, fiesta,saxo,micra,golf,clio etc..I found it cheaper to get insured on 'uncool' cars that no young spotted teen wants to be seen in like old volvos, rovers and other big old family barges.


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Got to agree with above. Look around at unusual completely not the average 17 year old cars. 

Also have a proper good look around for insurance. Don't know if your meaning to be the main driver with her being named or her own policy (add yourself and any other adults on to it if so). Make sure you check the non compare sites such as Directline who in my circumstances and others in our local area were alot cheaper for new drivers.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I know my cousin found an online insurance calculator one time that worked out for a woman driver that the polo was the cheapest.

Get on honest john web site and look up the reviews and recalls a great site.

The old Micra is cheap and uber reliable.

Insurance try limiting millage to 6k and insure the box could be good as the black box tracker that monitors your driving can give lower premiums as a result.

Also provided your not at fault in an incident the black box has all the info to back you up including the direction of impact.

Just a thought.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stevie, no bad wee black one here £1199.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...20/quicksearch/true/postcode/ky82he?logcode=p


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

JUst been through all this, bought a car for my daughter, tarted it all up and then she decided she doesnt want it! Bloody kids!

The insurance company that installs the box wanted £1600 with restrictions, but Admiral wanted £600 whilst learning to drive then it would be upp'ed to £850 once she passed her test for fully comp with no driving time restrictions etc

So have now ended up with a car that I no longer needed, its a cracking car 2000 Ford Fiesta Flight 1.3 in red, new MOT new tax, bit rough in places but as a first car it would of been ideal only want £500 for it but unfortunately I am the other end of the UK for you!

I believe there is a Skoda Fabia that is dirt cheap to insure?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Stevie, no bad wee black one here £1199.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...20/quicksearch/true/postcode/ky82he?logcode=p


sold, it was called first thing this morning
any thing i should be looking out for with the lupos ,other than the usual stuff
:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/volkswagen/lupo-1999/


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Seat Arosa, my bro just got one for my niece for under £1k 'V' reg with low mileage :thumb:


+1 on that small outside but loads of space inside and insurance group 2 should not be to expensive to insure

don't go for lupo as is much more expensive than arosa and is same car


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

james_death said:


> I know my cousin found an online insurance calculator one time that worked out for a woman driver that the polo was the cheapest.
> 
> Get on honest john web site and look up the reviews and recalls a great site.
> 
> ...


would You like to have box in Your car to monitor where You go ?? if more people use something like this box one day it will be must think about that...

don't let nobody control You ...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes its fitted to the polo and i have acrued over 1000 extra miles, it wont suit everyone.
They are also still pushing for all cars to have monitors fitted.

As stated it wont suit everyone, im happy with it.

A few insurers are fitting boxes now and more joining all the time.

The Honest John i put up mentions the ARosa is a cheaper buy than the Lupo.


----------



## luc4s (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a nice Vauxhall Corsa 1.4 Sri  Mint colour. 1000 pounds.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

luc4s said:


> I have a nice Vauxhall Corsa 1.4 Sri  Mint colour. 1000 pounds.


That could be one expensive insurance issue as so popular as the boy racer image.


----------



## luc4s (Aug 5, 2011)

My wife had it for few months and we just to pay 40quid a month. But for first driver it could be expensive.


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

If i were going to be putting my daughter in her first car it wouldn't be something like a 10 year old lupo, too small with not enough space and metal separating her from a potential crash.

I'm not saying she should be driving around in a tank, but something just a little bit bigger like a focus would be my choice

a) if she does have a crash there's a bit more metal and bulk to protect her

and

b) if she starts her driving career on something _slightly_ bigger maybe she won't grow up in to one of those annoying women who panics every time they have to drive anything bigger than a supermini.

A decent low mileage 1.4/1.6 8-10 year old focus can be had for about £1200.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Its always crippling first time then again there are that many claims for non existent whiplash etc everyones goes up.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

jimmy669966 said:


> If i were going to be putting my daughter in her first car it wouldn't be something like a 10 year old lupo, too small with not enough space and metal separating her from a potential crash.
> 
> I'm not saying she should be driving around in a tank, but something just a little bit bigger like a focus would be my choice
> 
> ...


The Lupo is a solid little car. In fact, according to NCAP, both the Ford and the VW have a 4 star rating. I'd rather have the reliability of a VW, over a Ford. Add to the fact that the Focus' are ten a penny.. easy choice if you ask me.


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll keep it short and sweet Ford KA. Cheap to insure cheap to fix if they go wrong But the dont often. Search for a tidy one as they rust but its a buyers market fo them as there is so many to choose from.every time we get them at my bro in laws garage they sell to young lass'who are buying them as a 1st motor.


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

ohms12 said:


> The Lupo is a solid little car. In fact, according to NCAP, both the Ford and the VW have a 4 star rating. I'd rather have the reliability of a VW, over a Ford. Add to the fact that the Focus' are ten a penny.. easy choice if you ask me.


i dont rate lupos built to a premium and see a lot with embarasing faults. IMO


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ohms12 said:


> The Lupo is a solid little car. In fact, according to NCAP, both the Ford and the VW have a 4 star rating. I'd rather have the reliability of a VW, over a Ford. Add to the fact that the Focus' are ten a penny.. easy choice if you ask me.


the german built focus wont let you down.

persnonally id go for a KA or a Fiesta.


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

i just sold my daughter's punto 1.2 sporting last week too,02 52 plate £920! 1yr tax 1 yr mot all previous mot's and service history! have you thought about them? well spec'd wee car's and cheap to insure for first time driver's.my daughter is now running around in my old astra g 2.0 dti sxi with a difference of £2 more a month insurance premium? just less than £1k a year for a 18yr old with me named as second driver on policy,was very surprised when she called them to get a quote!! if that was a 18yr old male i know the figures would be very scary!!
good luck with the search,i was losing the will to live when i was searching for the right car.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

To be honest if its a non gti then no really. When I had my 1.0 SE lupo it never put a foot wrong in the year I had it. Was my first car and didnt give me a single bit of hassle apart from worn door check straps but easy fix at £25. So, clunking doors and probably noisy starter motor to look out for. I'll keep scouring the net for you, see if I can find anything good around our way.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As stated the KA is one that comes straight to mind but are a rust bucket so check well.
The engine is an old work horse it even has tappets....


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

JamesR1 said:


> I'll keep it short and sweet Ford KA. Cheap to insure cheap to fix if they go wrong But the dont often. Search for a tidy one as they rust but its a buyers market fo them as there is so many to choose from.every time we get them at my bro in laws garage they sell to young lass'who are buying them as a 1st motor.


To be honest you wont find any KA's these days that dont have large amounts of rust.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

ohms12 said:


> The Lupo is a solid little car. In fact, according to NCAP, both the Ford and the VW have a 4 star rating. I'd rather have the reliability of a VW, over a Ford. Add to the fact that the Focus' are ten a penny.. easy choice if you ask me.


+1 on that mate :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

regards to insurance i found admiral multi car policy very cheep 

im 21 got a corsa sri 1.8 and my renewal with my mam as a named driver was £1200

had a quote of admiral for £540 for my car and £271 for my mams volvo


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks for all the info guys ,got a lupo to look at tomorrow


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Black Magic Detail said:


> thanks for all the info guys ,got a lupo to look at tomorrow


Good stuff! Hope it's in good nick :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Going with the above of choosing a car different to the usual suspects, my first car at 17 was a vauxhall corsa c 1.0, insurance was £1500 tpf&f! I've just looked at a mazda 323f 1.5 (DOHC MPFI) and it's £600 cheaper! Also don't always go by the insurance 'groups' as they seem to be totally made up! for example my peugeot 106 quiksilver, which is a 1.4, is insurance group 11 and cost me £1150 a year fully comp (i'm 19 now but with no NCB) whereas a my Mazda 323f which has a bigger engine with more power & bells and whistles is group 19 but only cost £910 for the same policy from same insurer, to also put it into perspective,here's a list of the other cars in the same group as the mazda:http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/advice/car-insurance-groups/?ig=19 as you can see, alot of 'high-end' cars with much bigger engines. And they say they judge insurance price largely on insurance groups? hmmm...........


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I got my Daughter a Y reg Clio 1.2 Grande 8V for her as her first car and she was 18 at the time and she hasnt had to apy any of the silly grand plus prices for her Insureance and she has always had the policy in her own name. Its a bit slow but very comfortable and has been quite reliable to. It cost me a £1000 back in2008 and it had done 30,000 miles and 1 owner too


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Curve ball. 

Mk1 Skoda Fabia. 

5 doors, 1.2l with 8v or 12v making a lovely 64bhp. Most have all the mod cons you could really want. CD player, air con and central locking. 

Cheap to insure and pretty good on the fuel.


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

ohms12 said:


> The Lupo is a solid little car. In fact, according to NCAP, both the Ford and the VW have a 4 star rating. I'd rather have the reliability of a VW, over a Ford. Add to the fact that the Focus' are ten a penny.. easy choice if you ask me.


NCAP are tests carried out in a controlled environment under specific conditions and test against specific accidents, not always relevant to how crashes occur in the real world. If the focus was a 3 star and the Lupo a 4 star then maybe there would be an argument for the Lupo. But given the NCAP ratings are equal it can only be an advantage to have more metal between you and a lorry/wall/tree.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

My misses bought a 2001 1.2 Corsa comfort with 65k on for £1250
Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

What ever car you decide on check out insurance before buying it, I have a v reg corsa 1.7 diesel that I've spent a lot of money on including a respray so it now looks like a gsi corsa and a young lad came to see it to buy it and check out insurance and it was nearly 2k! :doublesho


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Any joy Stevie?


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Get her a Toyota Yaris auto 1.0
Cheap to buy and insure, ultra reliable best car their was in the last 10 years.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

apmaman said:


> Curve ball.
> 
> Mk1 Skoda Fabia.
> 
> ...


Thats what I got my daughter,and NCAP 5 as well

though first car was cheap bucket while she was learning so she had a years NCB when she past her test ...that was a Fiat Cinquecento, got it for £300 so if she did bang it it never really mattered as it was just a throw away car really and got it her confidence up driving solo ...ended up having it 2 years


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Any joy Stevie?


no joy yet,looked at a lupo the other day but too many problems with it ,still searching :thumb:


----------



## GT666 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a wee Yaris and I think it makes an idea first car and there seem to be some decent ones around at £1000-£1500 on gumtree

Kirsty


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks kirsty ,but she has got a seat arosa


----------

